# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Digital humans, Hereafter, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Hereafter

Digital immortality on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Creating A 'Dadbot' To Talk With A Dead Father"

by Lulu Garcia-Navarro
July 23, 2017

----------


## Airicist

HereAfter -- Let your story live forever

Aug 24, 2019




> At HereAfter, we create interactive, oral history-sharing chatbots so that you never have to lose the voice of a loved one. Simply by speaking, users can hear the recorded replies of loved ones—their real stories, songs, and sayings; their actual voices. 
> 
> In this video, we publicly demonstrate one of our legacy voice avatars for the first time.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Report: With Digital Humans, No Need for Ouija Board"

by Cathy Burke
August 29, 2019

----------

